# POST PICS OF YOUR TRICOLOR CHIS



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

Anyone have Tricolor Chis? Share their pics here!! Here's Tito.


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

Heres ROCKY!!!!


----------



## azusaheart (Mar 5, 2005)

*Here's Bean:*


----------



## peanutnpepper (Nov 8, 2005)

Here's Pepper...when I had him. Maybe Kim will post some new ones as well!  Aw I miss Pepp!


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

*here's woody*


----------



## peanutnpepper (Nov 8, 2005)

He reminds me a lot of Tito


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

Heres Sierra


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Here's Bosco!


----------



## ~Kari's*4*Chis~ (Sep 7, 2004)

Cookie









Lola









Apollo


----------



## duttie (Jan 13, 2005)

Heres Gucci


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

*My beautiful Trinity*


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

peanutnpepper said:


> He reminds me a lot of Tito


Isn't he just his spittin' image!!?

AND MUCHOS KISSES TO TRINITY!!  THE LITTLE DOLLBABY!


Great pics everyone! Keep 'em comin'!!


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

duttie said:


> Heres Gucci
> 
> Awwww I love her, miss seeing pics of her..shes so cute


----------



## LuvmySkippy (Oct 11, 2005)

Here's Skippy...at her most well-behaved


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Here's Guinness!


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Awww they are ALL gorgeous :wave: 

Wow :shock: Boscos pics are amazing :wave:


----------



## TareG (Aug 13, 2005)

Woody has the same exact face as Halle...it is so weird!

They are all sooooooo cute. I don't have a pic to share but I do know that if I ever get another chi to be Halle's sis it is gonna be a long haired tri-color. I love them!!!


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

Here is Flower.


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

TareG said:


> Woody has the same exact face as Halle...it is so weird!


it is!  he has a couple of twins here :lol: it's really weird :shock:

they are all gorgeous


----------



## kipbug (Oct 9, 2005)

Weazle is tricolor


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

Courtney said:


> Here's Guinness!
> 
> 
> Look at that little man growing up!! What a doll!!


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Jayne said:


> Wow :shock: Boscos pics are amazing :wave:


Thanks so much, Jayne!


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

LadyBelle1 said:


> Here is Flower.


She has GORGEOUS markings! What a beautiful girl!


----------



## TiffsLilChi (Mar 31, 2005)

I think this thread should be called Attack of the Black White and Tan chi's! lol.
Our little babies are too cute!

This picture I tired to take for a Valentine picture......he was TERRIFIED of this little stuffed chihuahua, i mean look at his face he was so scared. He wouldn't even look at it! lol silly boy. I didn't understand. I thought I would have to keep it away cuz he'd chew it up....nope doesn't want anything to do with it lol!!


----------



## TareG (Aug 13, 2005)

TiffsLilChi said:


> I think this thread should be called Attack of the Black White and Tan chi's! lol.
> Our little babies are too cute!
> 
> This picture I tired to take for a Valentine picture......he was TERRIFIED of this little stuffed chihuahua, i mean look at his face he was so scared. He wouldn't even look at it! lol silly boy. I didn't understand. I thought I would have to keep it away cuz he'd chew it up....nope doesn't want anything to do with it lol!!


I got that same stuffed chi for V-Day, lol


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

POOR BUDDY! LOL! :confused1:


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I LOVE tri-colors!! :love5:

Here is my favorite picture of Mr. Peepers. He rarely has his ears up like that, usually when he's playing or being naughty. :lol:


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Mr Peepers is so handsome! :shock:


----------



## humomto5chis (Jan 17, 2006)

Here is a picture of Boo








He is the only Tri color we have. I'm sorry it is so blurry I didn't resize it. I just used photobucket.

Becca


----------



## beth (Mar 31, 2005)

Here is Chassis... Duttie, I just love your little Gucci..


----------



## Alisa (Feb 20, 2006)

all so beautiful!!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Thank you Courtney! :wink:


----------



## duttie (Jan 13, 2005)

beth said:


> Duttie, I just love your little Gucci..


Thank you!!!!


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

Tequila is tricolor...


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

Here's my long coat tricolor:


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

I love tri-colored, but especially long haired ones! Maybe Carl's little sister (in the way far off future) will be a LH tri color


----------



## trixiesmom (Jan 31, 2006)

Here's my Trixie and granddaughters Teenie


----------



## I*LOVE*LUCY (Dec 30, 2005)

Here's Lucy


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

This isn't my chi, but she lives with my aunt..so she's a cousin lol. Her name is Lilo (and she's doing quite well for those who know her story  ). This is from the meetup here in Illinois last year .


----------

